# Yeah, I can fly...FINISHED!



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I promised to have this kit wrapped up this weekend and I'm pleased to say I made the deadline! Here is my "flying pose" Iron Man!

I can't tell you too many times how much fun this kit is to work with. 

If I can do this, you can, too. Oh sure, it's a little nerve wracking to make that first cut, but before you know it, you'll be slicing and dicing like a surgeon. as long as you have a sharp xacto and some epoxy putty, you'll be just fine.

Thanks again to team Moebius for making a kit this well engineered. 

Oh, Hey! I found THE BEST PAINT for the sand on the Mummy kit...

but that is another thread.

Enjoy


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool!

Great job..I love the way he looks.

Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very inspiring.He could also be flying in a more vertical take off position,with some jet exhaust coming from the bottom of his feet perhaps.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Absolutly outstanding Lou!!! My soul reeks with envy 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I _thought_ I smelled something, Alec!!

What a FANTASTIC job on the kit!! Lou, you truly are an inspiration!!

Wayne


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent...I love it...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Great job I hope mine ends up looking half that good. :thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Lou fantastic job brother looks awesome kudos to your patience and hard work it payed off again he looks awesome !!!!!!!!!!

Robert


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

AWESOME! Great job, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent repose Lou!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. This is the first one I've seen and it looks great! Well chosen colours too!!

Chris.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

What are your feelings about that model Mr. Horse?

"Hmm......yes sir...*I LIKE IT!!*" :thumbsup: 

*VERY COOL! *


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks, All!

It was a lot of fun and really easier than you'd think.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou,
What can I say, you do some fine work.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Lou,
Thanks for posting the pics!
Dave


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job! The lights really sell it. 

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice job and looks like an easy conversion.:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job Lou!!!! Loveit!
Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn. That's perfect. I've been hedging on buying this kit, because I don't want to build something tht looks like a millionth clone. You killed it on originality buddy. Awesome looks and fine paintwork as usual!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Most Excellent!!!!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice job on an excellent alteration from the original static pose of this kit.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job, Lou, on repositioning this kit! :thumbsup: Paintjob is superb also with lights!

Love the look of him in flight!

MMM


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)




----------



## SMA (Nov 30, 2008)

I got this on my bench right now and man...YOU ROCKED IT! Congratulations on an incredible build.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks great! Very nice work Lou!


----------

